# Nismo 400R and Z-Tune drive :)



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, it's Tom and it's my first post here. so be gentle 

In January 2008,with the help of a friend, Alan from Nismo Malaysia, and Iwamoto-San of Omori Factory, Supremus (who's a regular here) and I had a chance to drive the Nismo 400R and also the Z-Tune. I have just finished sorting out the pictures. I thought i'd share it with you guys.

the pictures were shot in Omori Factory and Nissan Gallery Ginza, Daikkoku Futo Parking Area.

Please enjoy 

Tom


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice!

Expect some serous dribbling.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!! Real nice pictures.


----------



## Tayla (Jun 9, 2008)

nice pics hun! nice one!:bowdown1:


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you guys. glad you liked it.

if you wish to see more pictures or read about the article, you can go here:
http://www.zerotohundred.com/2008/auto-features/life-after-gt-r-v-spec-the-nismo-400r-z-tune/


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great pictures:thumbsup: Thanks for sharing:clap: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that's so nice.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice....your lucky !


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

I hate you sooo much right now!! lol man that is freakin awesome


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Brilliant pictures!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

love the pics


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

AMAZING cars, AMAZING photo's  

:thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

wow nice. you happy guy! the magazone article is very good. best thanks for sharing this.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures, you lucky lucky man.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

In just two posts you've managed to make everyone jealous! (maybe apart from rain)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning, the two cars you want to have in your garage above every thing else . . . .:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Still waiting for a full test R35 vs Z-Tune


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Great pictures.... umm 400R


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Zerotohundred said:


>


My favorite pic, don't know why but it just stands out for me. Thanks for all the pics :clap:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice to see attention being focused on an R33 for once!
(ok, so the 400R isn't your run of the mill R33...)


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

hello guys

thanks for the comments. good to know my work is appreciated 

i will try to post more GTR stuff in the future.
i may also make wallpaper worthy versions off these. i'll update the thread

here are some more pics...please enjoy.


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

wow!!lost for words!!so envy you!!!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

any high res versions other than the 1 you posted?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Lovely.:smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Amazing!!!!!
Enough said!


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks again guys



1990BNR32 said:


> any high res versions other than the 1 you posted?


well, if you really need it now, i have them all in 1280 X 850pixels in the gallery which can be found near the bottom of the article. the thumbnails will bring you to the gallery..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No words for it :bowdown1:


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

okay, i just uploaded a piece. please choose your size here: Z-Tune Wallpaper

*available sizes:*
1024 X 640 pixels
1280 X 800 pixels
1920 x 1200 pixels


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice pics Tom. :smokin: 

Are you jumping onto the GTR bandwagon? Haven't seen u in a while


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

cream-worthy 400R...absolutley love the colour!! 

...any more pics of her? 

would love a 400R...the only model i would trade mine for! :thumbsup:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

you rock dude!! so envious!!!!!

R400 = SEX!!!!!!! would give my left jatz cracker for one!!


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks guys

as for the 400R, there are limited good looking pictures, i'll try to dig for more and turn some into wallpapers.

jebu: been some time, how are you doing? i would love to jump on the GTR bandwagon of course, maybe in the near future  how's your R32 doing?


----------



## Zerotohundred (Dec 7, 2007)

okay, i just uploaded a 2nd piece. please choose your size here: Z-Tune Wallpaper here: http://www.zerotohundred.com/gallery/wallpapers/

available sizes:
1024 X 640 pixels
1280 X 800 pixels
1920 x 1200 pixels


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I want that 400R, that is a must have car


----------

